#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  Pagina's

## Drive inn tnt

Ligt het nou aan mij of gaan er minder berichten in een pagina per topic?

----------


## vasco

Ga naar je gebruikerspaneel, kies hier wijzig opties en scroll dan naar beneden tot opties voor onderwerp weergave. Hier kun je bij aantal berichten tonen per pagina instellen hoeveel berichten je in één keer wilt zien. Op het oude forum was dit 20 berichten per pagina en die staat er tussen.

----------

